# Blackened grouper sandwiches



## Dubie (Mar 12, 2008)

I have some grouper that I want to blacken- do any of you have some recipes that you could share? If you have ever been to peg leg petes- they have a blackened grouper sandwich that rocks!!! I want to cook something close to theirs. Thanks!!!


----------



## TheRoguePirate (Nov 3, 2011)

tony satcheries cajun blackening seasoning....you cant go wrong! Sear on grill, then cook on medium heat on the grill, fliping often, then add the seasoning the last 5 min of cook time.


----------



## cheshirekev (Nov 3, 2010)

The real way to blacken is to get a dry cast iron pan very hot. Season your portions by setting them directly on a layer of your favorite creole seasoning and set them in the dry hot pan for several seconds then drop in a few cold chunks of butter. Have a preheated oven ready at 400 or so and after you cough your lungs out from the spicey air for about 20-30 seconds transfer the cast iron to the oven until your fish is done, maybe 5 minutes for a half inch cuts. So good this way!!! So smokey too!


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

Put coleslaw on the sandwich for a real treat. The warmth of the fish and the coolness of the coleslaw is delicious.


----------



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

Try the slaw with clausen pickles, cabbage, mayo and a liberal amount of Tony's seasoning. M M good


----------

